# 6 String Blues Lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

SRV-ish with some of my own moves.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome Robert. Love your vids, thanks for posting


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Merci, Scotty!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Great video! 

There is one particular blues song that I learned from you a couple of years ago and I am still playing it now. Sounds really cool playing it with the band! 

Thx Robert!


----------

